# Sweet Cream Stout



## Elmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Cream Stout: 
29 IBU
5 lb Amber Dry Extract - 
2 lb Wheat Dry Extract 
12 oz Caramel/Crystal Malt 
12 oz chocolate Malt 
8 oz Roasted Barley 
10 oz lb Lactose -10 min
1 oz German Magnum 60 min
1.00 Whirlfloc Tablet -10 min
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient -5 min

Mashed at 155 for an hour
SG is 1.072 so much higher than planned


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 2, 2016)

Elmer, I ask because I do not know but does grain really need nutrient? I thought that yeast and grain are very compatible...


----------



## Elmer (Jan 3, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> Elmer, I ask because I do not know but does grain really need nutrient? I thought that yeast and grain are very compatible...




I added the nutrient because of the high level of non fermentable sugar and didn't want my yeast to be stressed.


----------



## Elmer (Jan 26, 2016)

Bottled . Roasty , delicious !


----------

